# The I upgraded from Sage Barista and got carried away



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

I think finding this place might have something to do with it.

Lelit Bianca, Niche, St Anthony Industries Tools, LWW Cellar.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Ah yes - a solid 3 months into owning a Barista Express and everyone's setup turns to this.


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> Ah yes - a solid 3 months into owning a Barista Express and everyone's setup turns to this.


 It was 5 good years with the Sage for me.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

lol, resisted the urge to buy a Sage. Scouring the internet daily, looking for a used HX machine within budget! Even considering selling a kidney.

Looks fantastic btw, are you getting the results you wanted yet?


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

I am. It's a Brucey bonus before work, having such a nice coffee (even more so with 2 babies), with a workflow I love. It's a step up, but the Barista Express gave me good foundations and good tasting coffee, so I wouldn't regret getting one if budget constrains.

The father in law received his Lelit Mara today, that's rather good too.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Achrys said:


> lol, resisted the urge to buy a Sage. Scouring the internet daily, looking for a used HX machine within budget! Even considering selling a kidney.
> Looks fantastic btw, are you getting the results you wanted yet?


Where are you from? There may be a used HX machine coming up for sale very soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

London based, and doing a road trip up to Edinburgh at the end of August, so pretty flexible.

Common sense says I should grab a Silvia (paired with a Rocky, or Eureka, or Sage Pro grinder), but there's always hope of a sparkly piece of kit around the corner. Love the exposed E61 machines, and hope there's a preloved one out there...

Got a clean fully auto bean to cup (has been okay up until now), which should sell pretty quick, and then a case of topping up with a kidney, or washing dishes for a few years - lol


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

It's a dangerous place this forum. I only came to find out how to Descale my Gaggia. Two espresso machines and a grinder later.......


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

blankets said:


> I think finding this place might have something to do with it.
> Lelit Bianca, Niche, St Anthony Industries Tools, LWW Cellar.
> <img alt="IMG_0510.thumb.jpg.874b99377b950106ef1fae4d14a7da6f.jpg" data-fileid="30807" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/IMG_0510.thumb.jpg.874b99377b950106ef1fae4d14a7da6f.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Nice! If you don't mind me asking, what's on the right hand side the machine? It seems to have some sort of attachment?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

blankets said:


> I think finding this place might have something to do with it.
> Lelit Bianca, Niche, St Anthony Industries Tools, LWW Cellar.
> <img alt="IMG_0510.thumb.jpg.874b99377b950106ef1fae4d14a7da6f.jpg" data-fileid="30807" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/IMG_0510.thumb.jpg.874b99377b950106ef1fae4d14a7da6f.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Love how you have the water tank hanging over the edge.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> blankets said:
> 
> 
> > I think finding this place might have something to do with it.
> ...


 Haha I never noticed it was the water tank!


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Nice! If you don't mind me asking, what's on the right hand side the machine? It seems to have some sort of attachment?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Yup it's the removable/adjustable water tank. I wanted more counter space to the left and back. It's a really nice feature.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

blankets said:


> Yup it's the removable/adjustable water tank. I wanted more counter space to the left and back. It's a really nice feature.


 Yup, loving this as well in particular!

You can attach it to either side, or to the back. Or remove an plumb her in. :good:


----------

